# Another of the boys playing...



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Aleesha got this video later in the evening... Like I said, they've been going almost non stop.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Another great movie. It is great to watch how they take turns being the one on his back on the floor. Our puppy class teacher would say that is perfect playing!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And Samson isn't nearly as fierce as he looks when he's showing his teeth....

Sometimes, they'll take a short break, and Samson gets one of their toys and will go stand with it in Cosmo's face, growling, just trying to egg him on into playing some more together. It really is fun to see. I'm really feeling like they're getting really close.

And I really believe the snow helped get them started. They both starting acting like little puppies playing in the snow....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Do they ever get crazy out of control while playing that they end up knocking things over or banging into things lol?


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for those vids Rick...I enjoy watching them frolick together  and they've helped confirm our decision to purchase another puppy in the new year for Booker to grow up with!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

It's incredible how well they are getting along. How does Cosmo interact with the family? Any issues? And does Sampson get jealous if you show Cosmo attention?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Do they ever get crazy out of control while playing that they end up knocking things over or banging into things lol?


They haven't knocked anything over, yet. But that's my wifes worries, too. She's not a big fan of them playing after she goes to bed, either, since they play right above our bedroom...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Booker said:


> Thanks for those vids Rick...I enjoy watching them frolick together  and they've helped confirm our decision to purchase another puppy in the new year for Booker to grow up with!


And Cosmo was supposed to be a problem dog...(have you seen the original posts about him? He was supposed to be put to sleep a few weeks ago in Houston).

Sure feels like we got a great deal with him, though.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Woody and Julie would try to play like that--in the bed with me. Wrong answer---


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> Woody and Julie would try to play like that--in the bed with me. Wrong answer---


:lol: They haven't tried that yet. Cosmo hasn't been able to get in our bed without help. He's not the jumper Samson is....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> It's incredible how well they are getting along. How does Cosmo interact with the family? Any issues? And does Sampson get jealous if you show Cosmo attention?


Initially, night one after we got him, he snapped at Riley....but he had been in a deep sleep and seemed to be startled. And that's really been the only incident. 

When my wife comes home from work, he's constantly laying at her feet. He gets just as excited as Samson when any of the kids come home from school. And he loves laying across Riley's legs when we're in his room playing video games. He's really a great dog...

Yeah, Samson acts jealous at times. He's right there whenever Cosmo's getting petted. But I have no problems petting them both at the same time.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah, Samson acts jealous at times. He's right there whenever Cosmo's getting petted. But I have no problems petting them both at the same time.


I bet you don't!  It's like everything that is great about these dogs...times 2!!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And Cosmo was supposed to be a problem dog...(have you seen the original posts about him? He was supposed to be put to sleep a few weeks ago in Houston).
> 
> Sure feels like we got a great deal with him, though.


I've been looking for those original posts to read about Cosmo...having trouble finding them..where do I look?


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I love the videos that everyone posts! It's so great to get a visual of everyone's dogs!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Booker said:


> I've been looking for those original posts to read about Cosmo...having trouble finding them..where do I look?


Here's the thread where it all happened:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ioral-problems-issues/10723-kennel-craze.html


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great video.... Glad they have become great buddies......


----------

